# Can't log off



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks likes Lyft is having server issues again. I can't log off.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

Better drink more macchiatos and get back out there!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Looks likes Lyft is having server issues again. I can't log off.


Meh, just close the app and it will log you out automatically after a few min. Plus, you get awesome text messages that tell you you've lost connection with the network. Yea, buddy!


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah I tried that and it didn't log me off so I took an hour off.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You in a guarantee zone having completed your 50 mins?

It likes to do that to scam you.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Haven't had guarantees in ages.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Haven't had guarantees in ages.


Were you anywhere near WeHo???

Lyft OC had guarantees there tonight, maybe they just turn on the fake "server issue" indiscriminately for the whole area

Cuz I know for a fact it's usually used for fraud only: I've gotten said message dozens upon dozens of times on guarantees, and MAYBE once outside of guarantees


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

No just DT and Silverlake.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

macchiato said:


> No just DT and Silverlake.


Maybe they were trying to block the "2 rides outside zone" option

I just struggle with the concept of another, valid reason.... I mean --- not when it's Lyft and there IS a perfectly fraudulent explanation!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Looks likes Lyft is having server issues again. I can't log off.


Call 1-800-Log -off now.
There is hope after ride share

Have you tried Delete ?


----------

